# And from out that shadow (open post apocalyptic rp)



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Hello to you all, this is an open post apocalyptic rp that will be done here in the threads of this forum, the rules are fairly simple:

1. Respect your fellow roleplayers

2. Relationship development between characters is welcomed

3. No crush stealing

4. No god modding

5. Have fun and enjoy the rp
-----------------------------------------------------------

The year is 2039 nuclear war has ravaged the war and nature is now reclaiming what it once ruled, city's have fallen vehicles lay charred and destroyed in the streets, the buildings that once stood tall now lay in ruin covered in vines and roots

Nikolai was one of the last remaining survivors of the great war, after things had died down he had set up a camp in an old train yard living in a box car, he had occasionally gone out to scavenge what supplies he could from nearby abandoned fall out shelters, he had found some weapons amongst the skeletons of the dead soldiers their bones picked clean by the wildlife that had reclaimed the streets, inside the fall out shelters he had collected all the safe to eat food he could as well as all the clean water he could find just trying to survive was a war all it's own, but he did what he could, back in his train yard camp he opened the large sliding door to his train car flipping on the lantern that he had hanging from the inside ceiling he looked around at his remaining supplies "hmm i have about 3 months tops before i have to scavenge more food and water" he said to himself before sitting on his sleeping bag, he picked up an old wind up radio he found in one of the shelters and began winding it in an attempt to see if any radio stations were active or if any survivors had found a radio station and may have been trying to call for help when he turned on the radio he recieved nothing but static, he surfed the radio waves with only the same result to show for it nothing but static


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

A shaky voice comes outta the static
"H-Hello? I-Is anyone there? I-Is anyone else still alive?
the sounds of birds and jingling can be heard in the background


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai stablizes his radio so he could hear the voice "another survivor?" he scramble to find his makeshift comms headset as he puts it on flipping it on using the radio antenna to broadcast his signal "hello? Hello? Are you ok?" he asks his russian accent tripping him up a little


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Y-Yes i am fine! m-my home made it through and i want to help as many as i can, m-my name is Bel-Belladonna Mandrake!


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

"I'm Nikolai, Nikolai Dmitri Resnov, i've been living in a camp i set up in the train yard" he says looking at his supplies "where is your home, i might be able to trek to your location with some supplies"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"I live in a large patch of woods North of the city i will meet you at t-the edge a-as it is difficult to f-find my home"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

"Roger, I will gather what I can and I will make my way to the woods north of the city" he says watching the winding device rotate as it was drawing closer to needing to be rewound


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

"Look for a soft purple light when you get h-here and b-be careful"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

"Roger over and out" he said just as the winding device stopped letting him know that the radio had powered down, working quickly he gathered food water and a couple of small weapons and his sleeping bag before opening the train car door and jumping out looking at his compass he began heading to the north end of the city


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna grabs her lantern and a long pole and start to head out


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Nikolai walks along the road to the north as he watches the treeline for the purple glow he was advised to look for


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

when Belladonna gets to the edge she light her lantern which glows A soft purple moths soon surround the possum


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

(I dunno how to introduce myself in something like this, but I’ll try)

Aaron was lucky. Very lucky. He ran down into his bunker seconds before the bomb fell. He’s been in that bunker for a few months, maintaining his sanity just fine. He had enough food, water, and entertainment to supply one dog, but he didn’t know what was happening outside. 

He decided it was a good time to come out of the bunker. When he did, he felt the air blowing on him and his robes. _I could get used to this, _he thought. He then walked for awhile, until he found a section of the woods, still intact and filled with trees. This was one of his friend’s homes, and ran into it to see if she’s still there.

“Belladonna?” He shouted into the wild, “Are you there?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Her ears twitched "Aaron?" but she knew she had to hold the Lantern for Nikolai she sees a crow fly over head and prays it will help Aaron find his way


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Aaron walked around the haunted forest. The place never ceases to amaze him. Then, out of nowhere, a crow cawed very loudly. He looked to see the crow circling it, trying to get his attention.

“I see you, what do you want?” Aaron asked, then (as if the crow understood what he was saying) the crow flew off at a general direction, and Aaron followed suit.

This place never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Belladonna begins to sing on old song as the wind picks up she closes her cloak tightly looking for Nikolai


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar looked over at the horizon in front of him. 

 "ah, finally. A new city." Izar thought

It's been 12 days since the last town, and even that was hardly a town. At least, not anymore. That place was a jungle of thieves and starving families begging for scraps from anyone passing by. Izar thought about  some of the things that he needed to do in order to survive. He winced. He almost lost his life, twice.. He knew he couldn't let that happen again. There was too much on the line.

"I hope I can find some sense of the humanity that was lost when all those bombs rained hell down on earth.. Maybe this city will be different." He hopefully thought, not letting himself get his hopes up.

Izar approached the outer periphery of the city. There were what appeared to be old abandoned guard posts. Izar turned his head and saw a faint glow coming from outside the city. 

"What could that be? Could it be another person? A friend.... or an enemy?"

Izar grabbed his hunters knife strapped to his right instep and proceeded towards the light.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai spotted the glow amongst the trees and made a mad dash to get out of the open his bag slamming against his back the cans of freeze dried food clattering together


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna hears the noise and looks to see where it coming from when she sees who she believes is Nikolai and start waving around 
"Nikolai!! N-Nikolai!!!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai waves back in acknowledgement as he ran towards Belladonna breathing a sigh of relief as he draws closer and closer


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

As some as he is close enough Belladonna grabs his hand
"Stay close the woods are dangerous and its very easy to get lost"
you walk for what feels like forever before you get to the house, a huge tree the size of a mansion it looks old, old as time itself belladonna opens the big doors 
"C-Come on in and warm yourself b-by the fire and i'll make you some tea"
the living room has old furniture, black candle everywhere, a large bookcase and a some what spooky looking fireplace


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai removes his bag and looks at her nodding "thank you miss Belladona i do appreciate the hospitality" he says looking around making his way to the fireplace


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"A-As you can see my home is quite l-large s-s-so ive been trying to find others ever since things c-cooled down i have a garden and theres a stream of water not to far from here and i w-wanted to help others as much as i c-could"
she sets  down a tray  with a tea cup, some sandwiches, and some honey
"S-Since you're the first one to come here you can pick a room to sleep i-in there are many here"


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar followed the glowing light until seeing a small possum, before he could make a formal introduction she was approached by a male tiger. Izar, still cautious due to his last encounter with strangers, in which he was robbed, and almost lost his life. Izar followed them back to a large tree.

Izars eyes widened as the small possum opened up the tree. 
"Wow.. I wouldn't of found this place had i not followed them."
Izar slowly approached the house pondering his next move.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna begins to show Nikolai around where the bathroom,kitchen, library and all the bed room
"T-The one with the big moon and star is my room and you can pick whatever room s-suits you best"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai nodded as he looks at her "I have some emergency rations in my bag in case you need extra supplies" he says as he begins to go from room to room


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"T-Thank you very much"
the room are just as spooking as the rest on the house one room was full of bird skulls, one was overgrown with vines, one is full of pet spiders, and one is bright pink with with unicorns painted on the walls


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar decided to play it safe..
"I can't risk running into another enemy. I can't afford to lose the little I have left . My family is depending on me!" Izar thought

Izar began to scale the sprawling tree like house. Step after careful step he climbed.

"hmm.. A small window. I might just be able too squeeze pass....."

The small window shattered at the massive lions push, making a loud crashing sound.

"Oh, this may get interesting." Izar huffed as he jumped inside the house through the broken window.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna hears this and run into the room when she see the Lion she asked "A-Are you ok? are you hurt here l-let me help you! Y-You couldve just knocked ya know"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

(Ah! So much has happened, I’ll try to catch up.)

The crow led him to an eerie light and he went towards it. He found Belladonna’s house, and knocked on it. 

“Belladonna? Are you there?”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

After cleaning up the lions wound she hears the knocking "Aaron?" she look at the lion "i-i'll be right back!" and runs to the front door 
"Aaron!?" she hugs the shiba "im so glad you're safe!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Aaron was surprised by the hug, and embraced her as well. “I’m glad you are too. Your place is well away from the blast, so you should consider yourself lucky.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"I'm just glad you're ok my dear friend come in and warm your bones i'll make you some tea after i tend to a lion"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“Did you say lion? Could you take me to him?” Aaron asked urgently, hoping this lion was someone he knew.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"yes hes upstairs" 
She grabs aarons hand and takes him upstairs


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai entered the room with the vines and overgrowth as he looks around at the room as he hummed to himself "this room will be perfect, it reminds me of my old camp" he says to himself


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

When Aaron saw him, he felt so much relief.

“ @Izar, thank god you’re alive!”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"you know him?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "you know him?"


“Oh, yes I do. We found each other in a concert, and now we’re really good friends.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"well it seems he just had some small cuts nothing serious now why dont we go down so i can get you two some tea to warm you up and some snacks"


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar was a little skeptical about the situation. The Possum did seem friendly though. When Aaron walked in Izar let his guard down a bit.

"Izar said cooly to @Belladonna_Mandrake  . Thank you for your hospitality. I would have knocked... However you can never be too careful in these times."  

Izar looked at Aaron.

"Good to see you too my friend." Izar said with a slight smile


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna looked a little worried after the word knocked 
"You are more then welcome my home has many rooms and plenty of food and water"
She show them the way to the living room and sits them by the fire while she makes tea


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar took a grim tone.

"Well madam (@Belladonna_Mandrake ), I appreciate your hospitality.. Unfortunately there's word of bandits heading this way. I escaped the last town I was in barely with my life intact. They are pursuing me for something they feel I stole. They are probably not more than 2 days away. They will be searching these entire woods, and will most likely find this house. We need to make preparations."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"the woods are dangerous so that will slow them down some and buy us some time"
She puts down some tea and sandwiches 
"I grow many plants that we can use"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

As they went down the stairs, Izar informed them pf bandits that might attack the house.

"Don't worry, Izar, this forests has a lot of things that can protect us from *some bandits.".*


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "the woods are dangerous so that will slow them down some and buy us some time"
> She puts down some tea and sandwiches
> "I grow many plants that we can use"






Asassinator said:


> As they went down the stairs, Izar informed them pf bandits that might attack the house.
> 
> "Don't worry, Izar, this forests has a lot of things that can protect us from *some bandits.".*



“I hope you two are right. But we should  still be ready. Sleeping in shifts.” Izar stated

“Oh by the way @Belladonna_Mandrake , where did that man go. The one you lead here?” (@nikolai_resnov )


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

"Hes look at the bedrooms, picking one for himself and you two can also pick your rooms"
(Ok i dont have plans for all the rooms so you can just be like i pick that one and write what you want the room to look like)


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Aaron took the room on the left. It was a very simple room. It had an oak bed with purple bed sheets, a shelf with some books on it, and a large carpet on the floor. _Fancy_, he thought.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai stepped out of his room dusting off his military uniform a bit as his boots thump on the wooden floor he made his way towards the living room passing by the room that aaron had chosen


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar took the room adjacent to Aaron’s. He was uneasy about the impending future. But for now.. he was glad to feel safe


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai looked to the right seeing Izar then to the left seeing Aaron he smiled slightly to himself glad to see they had survived the fallout as well as he made his way to the living room to get some of the tea Belladonna had provided


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Aaron walked up to the bed and lied on it. It’s been a while since he’s actually felt comfortable sleeping.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai smiled as he sat in the living room humming the Russian national anthem as he pours himself a cup of tea "hmm i could come to like this"


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar went outside. The night was quiet, humid. Izar looked ahead, passed the few trees he could see. The air was damp, the various smells of the forest filled his nostrils. He shivered, getting the feeling that he was being watched. 

“What could be in this forest that makes it so dangerous” izar curiously thought to himself


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Nikolai stepped outside holding his cup of tea "honestly that is what makes these woods so dangerous is not knowing what lurks in the shadows" a familiar voice answered Izar


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 15, 2018)

Belladonna started to board up the window Izar broke when she was done she sat in front of the fire and read an old, ratty book


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 16, 2018)

Nikolai turns around after being outside as he heads inside sitting on the couch in the living room again


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 16, 2018)

without looking away from her book
"You shouldn't stand outside you could catch a cold"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 16, 2018)

Nikolai looked at belladonna and smiles slightly "the cold helps he sleep a bit better" he admits


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 16, 2018)

she chuckles 
"You're an odd one Mr. Nikolai"
she flips through her book some many


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Aaron had a little bit of rest, then he was full of energy the moment after. He jumped out of the bed and walked down th stairs to see Nikolai having a chat with Belladonna. He walked past them because he didn’t want to interrupt, and saw Izar in deep thought outside. He opened the door and the wind blew into his face, but he didn’t care and walked to Izar.

“What are you thinking about, Izar?”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 16, 2018)

Nikolai chuckles a bit "I love cold weather but cold weather doesn't love me" he replies to belladonna


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 16, 2018)

She Chuckles a bit "So did you find a room you like?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 16, 2018)

Nikolai nodded slightly "yeah, reminds me of my old camp, full of vines, overgrowth, andvi apsolutely love it" he replies


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 16, 2018)

"I'm glad as you can see there are many rooms here which is why i'm trying to find more people i want to help as much as i can"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 16, 2018)

"Your help is greatly appreciated belladonna" he says looking at her "had it not have been for your transmission i would have thought i was alone"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 16, 2018)

"I was starting to think i was alone as well it was very lucky that you heard me"
she closes her book, puts it back and brings out another ratty looking book


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 17, 2018)

"I think we are both lucky, knowing that there were at least two other survivors" he says looking out the window for a moment


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 17, 2018)

She looks out as well 
"Maybe tomorrow i can show you guys where the stream is"


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron had a little bit of rest, then he was full of energy the moment after. He jumped out of the bed and walked down th stairs to see Nikolai having a chat with Belladonna. He walked past them because he didn’t want to interrupt, and saw Izar in deep thought outside. He opened the door and the wind blew into his face, but he didn’t care and walked to Izar.
> 
> “What are you thinking about, Izar?”



Izar acknowledged Aaron's presence, placing his paw on his shoulder.

"Oh, just thinking about things. I thank @Belladonna_Mandrake for her hospitality, and I'm happy to be here... But things don't usually go well anymore, not since the bombs hit.. So.. I'm skeptical. Going to have to head out in a few nights.. My family is being held captive by the same bandits who are in pursuit of me. They think I stole something from them, but I didn't. I was framed. I need to find the Person who framed me. So I can prove my innocence and save my family... Befo.. Before it's not late." Izar said grimly.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 17, 2018)

Nikolai nods slightly "that would be greatly appreciated belladonna" he says looking at her with a smile as he steps back outside with Aaron and Izar for a moment just in time to hear Izar was going to attempt to prove his innocence and save his family "you can't just stroll down the road you know Izar?" he says walking up behind the two as he reaches into his upper coat pocket finding his lighter "No doubt if they get into town they will find my camp in the old train yard, and mark my words they will be searching for the person who set it up" he adds as he tries to light the lighter "hmm no lighter fluid, oh well" he puts the liker back in his pocket "but on the positive side before the war i was a crack shot" he says looking at Izar "so if you set out i will join you"


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar acknowledged Aaron's presence, placing his paw on his shoulder.
> 
> "Oh, just thinking about things. I thank @Belladonna_Mandrake for her hospitality, and I'm happy to be here... But things don't usually go well anymore, not since the bombs hit.. So.. I'm skeptical. Going to have to head out in a few nights.. My family is being held captive by the same bandits who are in pursuit of me. They think I stole something from them, but I didn't. I was framed. I need to find the Person who framed me. So I can prove my innocence and save my family... Befo.. Before it's not late." Izar said grimly.


“Sounds like you’re in deep trouble. I want to go with you; I haven’t gone on an adventure for a pretty long time.”


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai nods slightly "that would be greatly appreciated belladonna" he says looking at her with a smile as he steps back outside with Aaron and Izar for a moment just in time to hear Izar was going to attempt to prove his innocence and save his family "you can't just stroll down the road you know Izar?" he says walking up behind the two as he reaches into his upper coat pocket finding his lighter "No doubt if they get into town they will find my camp in the old train yard, and mark my words they will be searching for the person who set it up" he adds as he tries to light the lighter "hmm no lighter fluid, oh well" he puts the liker back in his pocket "but on the positive side before the war i was a crack shot" he says looking at Izar "so if you set out i will join you"



Izar looked around at @nikolai_resnov  . 

"A good shot huh? That'll surely be useful. I've hidden a weapon cache as well as some other supplies back down the road a bit, thinking I would need to back track if the city was a bust. We could go and retrieve some of the armaments.. (Is it against the PG13 rules to talk about guns lol? )   




Asassinator said:


> “Sounds like you’re in deep trouble. I want to go with you; I haven’t gone on an adventure for a pretty long time.”



Izar turned back to Aaron

"Your skills would be a great asset! You're stealth would certainly come in handy"  Izar warmly said to Aaron. 


Izar looked at both Aaron and Nikolai. "You guys don't need to take this on. It's my problem.. But, I certainly wouldn't refuse you. Who knows what's waiting out there."



Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> She looks out as well
> "Maybe tomorrow i can show you guys where the stream is"



Izar stepped back into the house, and approached @Belladonna_Mandrake . 

"It looks like we may all be heading out soon. There's someone I need to find. Aaron and Nikolai graciously have offered to join me. Would you like to come along? We could always use another set of eyes. You've built this entire house yourself. I'm sure you have some more tricks up your sleeves too."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 18, 2018)

"I didn't build this house it has been in the family for many generations but i will come along you'll need me to move about the woods safely" 
she puts her book down and picks up the purple lantern


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Izar said:


> (Is it against the PG13 rules to talk about guns lol? )


(I don't think so...)


Izar said:


> Izar turned back to Aaron
> 
> "Your skills would be a great asset! You're stealth would certainly come in handy" Izar warmly said to Aaron.
> 
> ...


"As experienced as you are, I don't believe that you'll be able to take on an entire bandit gang by your own. You'll need help, and I want to help."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 18, 2018)

"Hes right"
Belladonna picks up her staff and some small bombs


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

While Aaron was walking back to his room to prepare, he saw Belladona's bombs.

"What are those?" He asked.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 18, 2018)

"they're just something i whipped up they're like flash bombs, smoke bombs where the smoke can burn the eyes and throat"
then she puts on a plague mask 
(Cos why not?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

(im not really sure how to enter but ill try)
zyther was not able to make to any shelter or anything of that sort hed survived out in the bombed out wastes for months with fellow raider but like any good raider group it falls to infighting. by the end he and only a few of his one friends  were left it also left him  having to use a ventilator and a cybernetic arm he made fromm some scrap left from an old robotics factory. he dialed a frequency on his walkie and spoke with a raspy venitalted voice "any scavs left alive out there ive got some food and shelter im looking to make up for some past mistakes but if you think you can come and just raid me you'll get a slug thru the gut. *sigh* its your choice coordinates are (gives coordinates) zyther out"


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (im not really sure how to enter but ill try)
> zyther was not able to make to any shelter or anything of that sort hed survived out in the bombed out wastes for months with fellow raider but like any good raider group it falls to infighting. by the end he and only a few of his one friends  were left it also left him  having to use a ventilator and a cybernetic arm he made fromm some scrap left from an old robotics factory. he dialed a frequency on his walkie and spoke with a raspy venitalted voice "any scavs left alive out there ive got some food and shelter im looking to make up for some past mistakes but if you think you can come and just raid me you'll get a slug thru the gut. *sigh* its your choice coordinates are (gives coordinates) zyther out"




Izar hears a message on the emergency broadcast frequency inside the house.

"Hmm... Another able bodied person.. But is he ally or enemy?" Izar thought to himself

Izar was weary of the hostile sounding voice, but he knew there wouldn't be enough firearms in his cache alone, and the team could use all the supplies and allies they could get.

Izar jumped to his feet, and hurried inside to the radio.

"Hello, can you hear me?" Izar said into the microphone on the radio "Who are you? What past mistakes are you talking about?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"ahhh oh shit oh didnt expect anyone to respond so quick christ man you scared me half to death" zyther readjusted his ventilator mask "i was a former raider changed now raidings to heartwrenching in both ways if you need a vehicle i have an rv i fixed an armed up aswell just need some help getting it out of this damned garage"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> "they're just something i whipped up they're like flash bombs, smoke bombs where the smoke can burn the eyes and throat"
> then she puts on a plague mask
> (Cos why not?)


Wow, never thought that you had made things like that. Nice mask, by the way." Aaron said as he went up the stairs and heard Izar talking. He went into Izar's room.


Izar said:


> Izar hears a message on the emergency broadcast frequency inside the house.
> 
> "Hmm... Another able bodied person.. But is he ally or enemy?" Izar thought to himself
> 
> ...


"Is someone else out there?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 18, 2018)

Nikolai turned looking at Izar "hmm interesting didn't expect very many survivors, but honestly any extra hands at this point are welcomed" he says before turning to aaron as he puts his bag on his back "honestly i was hoping someone else survived to many good people have dide already"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 19, 2018)

"Yes im not much of a fighter to i made these just in case and thank you i made it myself"


----------



## Dreva (May 20, 2018)

(Can I join here at this stage?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 20, 2018)

Dreva said:


> (Can I join here at this stage?)


(I think so. Maybe you can be with @zyther kaldrok)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 20, 2018)

(id be cool with you finding my little holdout @Dreva )


Asassinator said:


> (I think so. Maybe you can be with @zyther kaldrok)


----------



## Dreva (May 20, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (id be cool with you finding my little holdout @Dreva )



(Sure, I'll start writing intro for my char)


----------



## Dreva (May 21, 2018)

(Zyther @zyther kaldrok if you could please return my radio call)

“Checking frequency! Amos, repeat the call sign if you hear this call” Dreva called to the radio. “Amos, this is Dreva, I am in height of Point Iota. Repeat the call sign. Over”

No answer. There was only empty static in the radio. It was 1400 hours, the time Dreva and Amos should be exchanging radio call. He has been calling through the radio for one hour.

Dreva switched off his radio. The bear couldn’t afford to waste the battery much longer. They arranged to have radio contact everyday between 1300 to 1400 hours. But it’s been two days since he had the last radio contact with Amos. Perhaps it was because the distance he covered. After all each subsequent radio contacts he made with Amos were getting worse by day.

He was sitting on top of a hill, his Geiger counter made infrequent clicks and the reading indicated a rather safe level of radiation. He has been walking for almost a week and he was studying the green deep ravine that lied ahead of him.

Dressed in his green combat fatigue and ghillie suit, he did a recount on his ammo and sidearm. He tugged out his scoped _M4A1_ carbine and checked that the safety pin was still on. He took out his clips, counting three of them and several boxes of ammos which he estimated to number around 600 rounds.

Regaining his confidence on his firearms, he stood up and gazed at the deep green yet barren valley. On the far horizon he could see nothing but another ruined concrete settlement approximately thirty clicks to the northwest, that according to his map and compass was Point Ypsilon.

If he walked forward, it would be extremely difficult to return again as the signal would definitely be blocked by the steep slope. Yet, Dreva had made up his mind not to go back home without fulfilling his “shopping” lists. _And on the plus side, my family will have one less mouth to feed!_

A week ago, he departed his den buried deep under the rubble of a ruined cityscape. He could still remember the parting moment when he kissed his sister Lyudmila on her cheek. His 14 year-old nephew, Kokav, who hugged him with two Uzis tugged on his nephew’s chest.

He embraced his brother in law Amos and they got into awkward moment when he insisted that Dreva brought along his skullcap and torah. “What would a skullcap do when I’ve got this helmet on?” he thought.

“Bring these along, Dreva” Amos insisted. “So may the Lord God safely accompany you on your journey.”

“If god was truly with us” Dreva tersely blurted out “we all wouldn’t end up in this shithole.”

He brought them after all though after his 11 year old niece Milcah made her opinion clear and begged him to. Well, as if he had ever recited proper prayer to god in his life except for his bar mitzvah long time ago when the world was still intact.

He picked his route along the gentle slope, the moldy ground was quite slippery even with his feet wearing a military combat boot had to struggle to gain traction. Feeling depressed, his left hand toyed with the radio dials swerving between frequency while he randomly shouted, “If anyone hears this, I say fuck this world!”

He kept descending the slope, sometimes he lost traction and slipped, and then he dropped to his butt and slid down. _Bugger this!_

He just lost interest in conserving his battery and kept swerving along the frequency and kept shouting the same phrases all over again. “If anyone hears this, I say fuck this world!” Until suddenly, he heard a voice in the static answering his random gibberish call.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 21, 2018)

@Dreva "um hello i heard youre conversation you need some help?"


----------



## Dreva (May 21, 2018)

"Who is this?" he was jolted by the unexpected answer "Indeed I am. I thought everyone west of the slope were dead."

"I'm currently descending the hill now" he replied through the radio. "So where are you, sir?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 22, 2018)

zythers ventilator needed changed causing his voice to become scraggy "im at tarzoks auto shop you'll know where its at from the lights. also there are alot of scavs out here so be careful"


----------



## Dreva (May 22, 2018)

"I'm heading your way" Dreva whispered to the radio. The mention of scavs suddenly sent chill to his spine and he proceeded with extra caution, his rifle held tightly on his hands.

He followed zyther's given coordinates but it took several hours until the night has set in before he managed to reach zyther's hideout. 

"Hey, it's me" he softly tapped at the metal door to signal zyther. "It's safe out here. So far."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 22, 2018)

zyther opened the metal door "get in quick these fucking scavvers are persistent" zyther hadnt seen any other living being except for scavvers and muties


----------



## Dreva (May 22, 2018)

"Thanks a lot, mate!" Dreva could now breathe in relief. "I'm very sorry if I caused a hassle here."

"I just meant to visit the ruined settlements west of The Slope to find some supplies" he shook his head. "How long have you been here?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 22, 2018)

"just got here actually got in contact with a guy named @Izar i think his name was"  zyther picked up his rifle and started to clean it "so you ever heard of the scabrous sea?"


----------



## Dreva (May 22, 2018)

"Never heard of it" he took out his map and spread it open on an empty table. "Perhaps you can point it on this map."

"And what are you going to do with that place anyway?"


----------



## Izar (May 22, 2018)

Izar saw Aaron come into the room and enthusiastically beckoned him over 

“We have another survivor, Aaron (@Asassinator  ) . He seems a bit direct. He mentioned he has  a large stock of firearms and other supplies, and that he is looking for fellow survivors so he can make up for ‘past mistakes.’ ” 

Seeing that (@nikolai_resnov , and @Belladonna_Mandrake) was in earshot he turned to address them all

“I haven’t told you guys this.. but I can clearly see that I can trust you guys. So as I stated, I’m pursing a rogue  Lion.. he framed me and I must clear my name, track him down, and bring him to justice... This lion is also wanted in several of the makeshift towns that were set up after the bombs fell due to stealing. They are offering a sizeable reward for anyone to apprehend him.. A reward large enough to keep us all happy for a very very long time. It won’t be easy. He has set up a sort of rag tag militia to help defend himself and do his bidding. They are also heavily armed.. But with my small weapons cache that we will retrieve,  as well as the supplies that the mysterious stranger ( @zyther kaldrok ) has, we might just stand a shot. What do you guys say?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 22, 2018)

"its actually not on this map or well it is is" zyther took the map and pointed to the edge of the map "there is the start to scabrous sea its a damn wasteland of sand radiation but across it is a place that holds a semblance of society and i have the vehicle to get us across"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 22, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar saw Aaron come into the room and enthusiastically beckoned him over
> 
> “We have another survivor, Aaron (@Asassinator  ) . He seems a bit direct. He mentioned he has  a large stock of firearms and other supplies, and that he is looking for fellow survivors so he can make up for ‘past mistakes.’ ”
> 
> ...


Belladonna looks somewhat nervous 
"I'll help i don't have many weapons but i cant stand by well this guy is tearing things up and framing you"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 22, 2018)

Nikolai looked at Izar and smiled slightly "Get me in a place with some height and put a rifle in my hands, before the bombs I was a crack shot as a sniper, I maybe a little rusty but god damn it if it means those road thieves back off i'll learn real quick" he says looking over at Izar "I stand by my comrades... Even if i must sacrifice myself to give them a chance to retreat if something goes south, so you can bet your ass i'm in"


----------



## Dreva (May 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "its actually not on this map or well it is is" zyther took the map and pointed to the edge of the map "there is the start to scabrous sea its a damn wasteland of sand radiation but across it is a place that holds a semblance of society and i have the vehicle to get us across"



"Seems I don't have much choice then" he forced a smile to Zyther. "I'm not the best shooter out there but I'll keep ya company."

"Nothing good will come by staying here either!" He tugged out his M4A1 carbine and checked again the magazine.


----------



## Asassinator (May 22, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar saw Aaron come into the room and enthusiastically beckoned him over
> 
> “We have another survivor, Aaron (@Asassinator  ) . He seems a bit direct. He mentioned he has  a large stock of firearms and other supplies, and that he is looking for fellow survivors so he can make up for ‘past mistakes.’ ”
> 
> ...


“Anything to help my friends, especially you Izar. You’ve been my buddy for a few years now, and when the bombs fell, the only thing I could about was all my friends. This lion will be brought to justice.” Aaron said, placing his hand on Izar’s shoulder.


----------



## Izar (May 23, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> Belladonna looks somewhat nervous
> "I'll help i don't have many weapons but i cant stand by well this guy is tearing things up and framing you"



"Excellent! You know these lands so well. I'm sure that will be a great advantage in finding water sources, food, and shelter. Do you know where the nearest stream is? And would you happen to have any water bottles that we may use? We should fill up before we head out." Izar said warmly.



nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looked at Izar and smiled slightly "Get me in a place with some height and put a rifle in my hands, before the bombs I was a crack shot as a sniper, I maybe a little rusty but god damn it if it means those road thieves back off i'll learn real quick" he says looking over at Izar "I stand by my comrades... Even if i must sacrifice myself to give them a chance to retreat if something goes south, so you can bet your ass i'm in"



Izar looked at @nikolai_resnov , impressed with his commitment to his friends.

"That's perfect! I have an old M21 sniper with your name on it. It's a bit older but should work well after a good cleaning. I'm good with surviving, setting traps, making poisons, and hand to hand combat.. but I'm only fair, at best with most firearms. Sounds like you have quite a bit of tactical training. That'll sure be useful."




Asassinator said:


> “Anything to help my friends, especially you Izar. You’ve been my buddy for a few years now, and when the bombs fell, the only thing I could about was all my friends. This lion will be brought to justice.” Aaron said, placing his hand on Izar’s shoulder.




Izar placed his arm around Aaron's back (@Asassinator ), Giving him a tight squeeze  of endearment.

"Your extensive training in stealth and espionage will certainly be invaluable, old friend. I'm sure it'll be no small task to get passed the Lion's forces.. We'll need someone who knows how to evade the alarms we may otherwise trigger. I know your a good judge of character Aaron. Do you think we should trust this stranger on the radio  (@zyther kaldrok ) ? He did seem sincere, and his resources could be invaluable on our quest."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 23, 2018)

"Yes i can take you to the nearest stream and i have plenty of bottles and jars"


----------



## Asassinator (May 23, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar placed his arm around Aaron's back (@Asassinator ), Giving him a tight squeeze of endearment.
> 
> "Your extensive training in stealth and espionage will certainly be invaluable, old friend. I'm sure it'll be no small task to get passed the Lion's forces.. We'll need someone who knows how to evade the alarms we may otherwise trigger. I know your a good judge of character Aaron. Do you think we should trust this stranger on the radio (@zyther kaldrok ) ? He did seem sincere, and his resources could be invaluable on our quest."


Aaron looked around the room now that everybody was there.

“I think we should give it a shot.” Aaron finally said. “Although we all want to help you prove your innocence, we don’t have the strength to do so. This stranger is the only for us to even get a chance to fight the Lion.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 23, 2018)

Nikolai nodded to Izar "Aaron is right Izar, but even then if he chooses to fight along side us then we stand a better chance" he says thinking of the rifle type "an M21 should be more than sufficient enough for me to take out our initial targets"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 23, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "Seems I don't have much choice then" he forced a smile to Zyther. "I'm not the best shooter out there but I'll keep ya company."
> 
> "Nothing good will come by staying here either!" He tugged out his M4A1 carbine and checked again the magazine.


"ahh dont worry this place is fortified to all fuck im also waiting for someone else i think"


----------



## Dreva (May 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "ahh dont worry this place is fortified to all fuck im also waiting for someone else i think"



"Alright then, I'm ready when you are, dear sir" he took liberty to take a seat with good vantage point. 

"I'll keep my gun to keep away these scavs. So what do they look like at this area?"


----------



## Izar (May 23, 2018)

After discussing things with the group,
Izar carefully tuned his radio back on to the same frequency that he talked to @zyther kaldrok on, earlier that day.

“Hello?  Are you there? We’ve discussed things over  and we think we could use all the allies we could get. There is a mission we are going on, and it will be dangerous. However, if your willing to help us, and the mission is a success, there is  a sizeable reward for you to look forward to. What do you say @zyther kaldrok  ? Will you help us?  We are looking to head out by tomorrow.. if you’re in, please respond with your coordinates so we could  Rendezvous.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 23, 2018)

zyther gives the coordinates to @Izar "just so u know there are alot of scavs (just to clarify scavs means scavengers) so bring some werapons if you have em"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 24, 2018)

Nikolai looked at Izar before heading back inside his room to grab his gear "we better grab everything we can use without carrying to much, with the amount of scavs running around we may be able pick up some extra supplies"


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai looked at Izar before heading back inside his room to grab his gear "we better grab everything we can use without carrying to much, with the amount of scavs running around we may be able pick up some extra supplies"


Aaron went to his room and did the same. There wasn't much to take but he still had a pistol and his trusty blades, so he just took those.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 24, 2018)

Nikolai grabbed his canteen and a few other things including his combat knife as he checks a few small firearms he had brought with him


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

After getting everything he deemed necessary, Aaron walked down the stairs and sat on the couch. Although it won’t be as long as he had feared, he felt like that was the last time he was going to feel comfortable for a long while.


----------



## Dreva (May 24, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther gives the coordinates to @Izar "just so u know there are alot of scavs (just to clarify scavs means scavengers) so bring some werapons if you have em"



As the RV was moving across the wilderness, Dreva scanned the surrounding landscape with his binocular for the sign of scavs. So far no sign of hostile forces. His Geiger counter also showed that they were within safe limit of radiation for mortal body.

"Are we near yet?" he quizzed Zyther. "I know this might sound silly to you but from my previous encounters with scavs, I got into situation where I had the need of anti-tank weapons."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 24, 2018)

"eh naa just remnants of survivors" zyther pointed to one "see him i call him sal he's actually quite nice most of these people all used to be normal citizens but now alot have lost that sense of self  but ol sal here he's still got that spark" zyther stopped the rv got out of it and walked up to raggedy old panther seemingly scorched by the atomic fire "hey sal good to see ya um im not gonna be here for much longer if theres anything you need just tell me" the old panther in a voice that sounded like a chain smoker said "please let it end z please" sal at him with solemn eyes and nodded as zyther pulled out his handgun and popped him in the head "your free now bud your free"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 24, 2018)

Nikolai's ears moved slightly he though he had heard something but he ruled it off as being nothing, he looked around a little bit in his room to see if there was anything he needed that he missed, after a quick search he slung his bag on his back and left the room as he headed to the living room "Aaron, do you know the worst part of this war?" he says looking out of a nearby window


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai's ears moved slightly he though he had heard something but he ruled it off as being nothing, he looked around a little bit in his room to see if there was anything he needed that he missed, after a quick search he slung his bag on his back and left the room as he headed to the living room "Aaron, do you know the worst part of this war?" he says looking out of a nearby window


"I dunno. What is it?"


----------



## Izar (May 24, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther gives the coordinates to @Izar "just so u know there are alot of scavs (just to clarify scavs means scavengers) so bring some werapons if you have em"



“Okay will do. See you soon. Izar over and out..”





Izar went to his room and looked at the supplies he still had in his pack.

“Okay, let’s see here.. two small firearms, 2 grenades, my trusted hunters knife, a compass, some rope, an old fire starter, a water container, and some ammo. Heh.. will have to do” izar said scratching his head

“I haven’t much food, better see if @Belladonna_Mandrake has any for the journey..”

Izar sprinted down the stairs and joined @Asassinator and @nikolai_resnov.

“Alright guys, I have the coordinates where we are going to  Rendezvous with @zyther kaldrok . Are you Guys ready for this?  Where’s
@Belladonna_Mandrake ?”

Izar said as he stood next to Aaron.


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Izar said:


> “Alright guys, I have the coordinates where we are going to Rendezvous with @zyther kaldrok . Are you Guys ready for this? Where’s
> @Belladonna_Mandrake ?”
> 
> Izar said as he stood next to Aaron.


“Well, I think she’s gathering her supplies too.” Aaron said and sat on one of the chairs, “We should just wait here in the meantime.”


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 25, 2018)

She walks in from the back with an arm full of food that she slits among all of us 
"This should last us a while "


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Belladonna_Mandrake said:


> She walks in from the back with an arm full of food that she slits among all of us
> "This should last us a while "


Aaron looked at the food with contempt. “It sure will. Good work, Belladonna. I think we should get going now.” He said to the three other people in the room.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 25, 2018)

She nods 
"I'll show you guy to the stream"
she starts to walk out the door


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 25, 2018)

Nikolai follows Belladonna as he turns and looks at Aaron "the worst part of this was is that once the nuclear weapons were used... The bio-weapons came out so some innocent people were turned to a state worse than death... They were turned into ferals... Or mindless beasts" he says looking at Aaron and Izar "though the ferals are more common we'll have to ne careful near landmark cities" he says before continuing to follow Belladonna again


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Nikolai follows Belladonna as he turns and looks at Aaron "the worst part of this was is that once the nuclear weapons were used... The bio-weapons came out so some innocent people were turned to a state worse than death... They were turned into ferals... Or mindless beasts" he says looking at Aaron and Izar "though the ferals are more common we'll have to ne careful near landmark cities" he says before continuing to follow Belladonna again


Aaron looked at Nikolai with shock. “Oh, I didn’t know that.” He said, and followed Belladonna too.


----------



## Izar (May 26, 2018)

Izar Followed behind @nikolai_resnov , @Asassinator , & @Belladonna_Mandrake to the stream. 

"Feral beasts.. I've heard of those in the last town I was in. Apparently they are faster, stronger, and have heightened senses. Any idea on how avoid them @nikolai_resnov ?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looks to Izar "several, but the best way, stay out of the open, mask your scent, and stay high above the ground, but most importantly if you see one coming get somewhere out of sight"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna reaches into her bag and pulls out a map
"there are m-many clearings and around the north east is where a bomb fell so it w-w-would be best to stay away from there but as long as we go straight we should be fine just keep your eyes a-and ears open as the forest can hide just about anything"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looks at belladonna and nods slightly "steering clear of the radiation zone is definitely a safe bet, but we'll have to move with caution" he looks over the map a bit before looking at Belladonna "we'll have to stick to the thicker parts of the forest though"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"the thickest parts are north west which is where the stream is we just have to stick together since it's so easy to get lost among the shadows and trees"
she begins to head toward the stream as you all fallow behind you can tell that Belladonna is on edge you see her ear swiveling around though her chewed up ear moves a bit slower


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looks back at the others before softly putting his hand on belladonna's shoulder to attempt to help ease her tention so she knew she had back up should she need it


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna is a little surprised at the touch but soon relaxes but the moment doesn't last long as theres some shifting sounds ahead and it sounds big! Belladonna's ear swivel some more
"That sounds too big to be anything natural in the woods what should we do?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai moves Belladonna behind him drawing his combat knife "i'll keep it occupied you get the rest to the stream, i'll catch up when or if i can"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"B-But you'll get lost without my help! There are many things in these woods that will lead you astray and old mine shifts you could fall into!"
Belladonna takes out a bomb from her bag 
"m-m-maybe should just throw this and run!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai puts his hand over the bomb lowering her hand "save that for an emergency Belladonna, i will be fine i promise" he softly kisses her hand "the others need you to help guide them through this"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

She pauses for a bit before nodding and putting the bomb back in her bag
"Just keep your eye out for the light and watch for crows they'll help you"
she wave everyone else to fallow her and they take off into the tree the purple light growing dimmer the deeper they go


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai rushed at the creature that had moved through the trees as he went toe to toe with it using only his combat knife as he takes his beating but kept fighting as the creature as it let out a bellowing roar that echoed through the woods


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Everyone hears the roar Izar and Aaron run off to help but leave Belladonna behind, she tries to stop them but its too late they get to far ahead and disappear.
Belladonna is sad, scared and alone but before she knew it her feet were running, running to help Nikolai


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

After some time of fighting Nikolai had begun making his way through the woods, blood dripped from his mouth as he had his had over a pretty bad wound on his chest as he stumbles through the woods following crows and a faint light, his vision was blurring but he knew he had to find Belladonna


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

Liseran shuffles about in the dark interior of an old abandoned car, looking for anything that might be of value or use to her. It's been a few weeks since she's had to leave her tiny hovel she called a home, running out of food and the only batteries she had. As she rummaged through the wreckage, she couldn't help but notice that the dirt was clinging to her faded blue overalls. The pockets were just about the only useful thing she had to use, but she was quickly running out of space in them. They were already filled to the brim with various berries that she had managed to pick from a nearby bush. 

The car seemed to hold nothing, not even a stray piece of cloth that she cold fashion into another pocket for her overalls. Just dust and ash. Lots of ash for some reason.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

After awhile of running Belladonna sees Nikolai and starts to shout
"NIKOLAI! I'M COMING NIKOLAI!"
When she gets to him she begins to patch him up
"Nikolai i'm so sorry! the others th-they ran ahead of me and i couldn't catch up and i'm sure they got l-l-lost"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai was sitting with his back against a tree his vision blurring occasionally the comotion from the woods echoed into the city streets where Liseran as Nikolai smiles as he puts his hand on Belladonna's cheek "heh... Y-your a sight for sore eyes belladonna" he says looking into her eyes as a tear rolls down his face


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

In the distance, Liseran's large ears swivel to where she hears a sharp noise, almost like a cry for help. _What in the world was that?_ She wonders, before stepping away from the car, and running that way. _Are there other Beasts here?! 
_
"Hey! Is anyone out there!?" She shouts loudly. "Please I won't hurt you, I have berries!" Though it was definitely one of the strangest things she had ever yelled, she hoped someone out there heard her voice.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai's ears twitch hearing another voice an unfamiliar voice to him as he looks at Belladonna "go help her Belladonna, i'm not going anywhere" he jokes even though he was in pain


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna gives Nikolai a hug
"I'll come back for you just don't move"
Then she takes off towards the shouts 
"HELLO?! I'M COMING JUST LOOK FOR THE PURPLE LIGHT!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai keeps his hand over the patched up wound as he looks out in the direction belladonna went as he smiles as he closes his eyes slowly


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

Liseran spots in the distance a bright purple light, and her ears catch a hold of a louder voice. She decides its faster to just run Feral style and trots the rest of the way, meeting Belladonna halfway, almost bumping into her.

She quickly stands up, and brushes herself off, not wanting to embarrass herself in front of Belladonna. "Uh hey, how's it going? Sorry for causing a racket earlier, I've just been on my own for a real long time, and I haven't seen hide nor tail of any Beast since I left my house."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"I-I-Its ok i'm glad to have found someone! I need some help my friend is hurt and i can't carry him on m-m-my own could you help me? you can stay with us at the house if you'd like"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

Liseran nods once. "Oh yeah, of course! I'm a medic, I can help your friend if you've got the materials." She says. "Point me to him, and I'll help!"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"I have a lot of materials and patched him up the best i could now follow me you'll get lost without my help"
after awhile you both come across an unconscious Nikolai


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai was laying against the tree almost in a state of peaceful bliss his old fatigues covered in blood and claw slashes


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna pats nik on the head
"I found a new friend and we're gonna get you back to the house"
Belladonna picked up one end of Nik though he doesnt go to far "up" given how short she is


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai was halfway to his feet from belladonna's help as his other side kind of just hung there since he was out cold


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"c-could you garb his legs?"
After Belladonna and the new friend make it to the house she sets Nik on the couch 
"So my new friend what is your name? I-I'm Belladonna"
She holds out a shaky hand


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai layed on the couch his hand gripped the chest of his fatigue jacket as he starts frantically speaking in Russian in his sleep


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

"um p-pardon me for a sec"
Belladonna walks off and grabs a blanket and a pillow for Nikolai


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai's eyes shot open as he looks around still speaking his native language as he seemed a bit on edge


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna lets out a small scream falling over and on to the floor the blanket he was holding drapes over her and the pillow lands on her face 
"w-w-well i-i-i guess yo-you're awake"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

He looks at her speaking in russian quite comfused as he points at the clawed slash across his chest


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Wh-what are you saying?! I-I-I don't understand! Is s-s-something wrong?! are you in pain?!"
Belladonna was talking very fast and still hadn't recovered from the spook Nikolai gave her


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai gets up approaching her as he looks at her curiously as he holds he lower jaw gently turning her head as he once again speaks but this time in a calm way but still in Russian


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 30, 2019)

Belladonna tilts her head to the side
"i um I don't know a lot of Russian i-i-i'm sorry, ar-are you ok Nikolai?"
She stands up slowly and dust herself off


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

He stands up for a moment but he notices he's bleeding again and before he knew it *fwump* he was out cold on the floor


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

Belladonna rushed over to him and sees that hes still breathing and puts him back on the couch giving him the pillow and blanket 
"Well um that was...something i um go make some tea feel free to pick out a bedroom theres plenty to pick from"
she then shuffles into the kitchen


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai rests calmly for a while his breathing being very stable as he stays unconscious on the floor completely beat


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

Belladonna sets the tea on the table, grabs a book on Russian and sits in a chair that close to Nikolai
"I hope you like herbal tea dear and be sure to drink it before it gets cold"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai smells the tea and starts coming to again as he sits up grabbing the cup raising it to his muzzle as he sips on it slowly-


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

"Are you feeling any better you gave me quite the scare?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai looks at her confused not sure what she meant "yeah i'm feeling fine I think" he says as he takes off his fatigue jacket and his undershirt so he was bare chested "a bit warm though, that tea really heats up the body"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

"thats good! when you woke up the first time you just sorta yelled until you passed out again i was very worried"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai looks confused at this information "I don't recall waking up before" he says looking at belladonna confused


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

"Y-Yeah you just sorta popped and screamed in Russian for a bit a-and passed out"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai looks at her for a moment before trying to think back but instead shook his head "my apologies Belladonna"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

"I-It's Nik i'm sure it was just all the stress of fighting a beast"
She closes the book and walk over and gives you  a hug
"I am glad that you're ok"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai looks at belladonna as she gives him a hug he slowly wraps his arms around her returning the warm hug


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

She pulls away for a bit and smiles 
"Now you should probably take a bath you don't smell too good and i'm sure the warm water will help you feel better"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

He nodded getting up as he made his way to the restroom a familiar 4 clawed scar ran down his back _"had he fought this creature before?"_


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

"I'll make some stew and if you need anything just let me know"
She then shuffles into the kitchen once again 
The Hallway leading to the bathroom is full of old family photos and even some painting there is not a blank space on the wall giving one the sense that this one family has been calling this tree home for many many years


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai walked among the hall of pictures as he made his way to the restroom he carefully opens the door and steps inside


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

The whole tree begins to fell with the smell of a warm meal giving everyone a warm homey feeling  
"Its almost ready!"
Belladonna shouts


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai was dozing off slightly in the warm water of the bath as he sighs feeling his cares and pain almost fading away


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 1, 2019)

After a bit Belladonna knocks on the door 
"Its ready when you are"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

He opened his eyes looking at the door "oh thanks for the heads up" he says relaxing in the water again hissing slightly when his healing wound burned a bit from the water hitting it


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 2, 2019)

Belladonna set the large table in the dining room none the of sliver ware or dishes matched 
"I have they like the stew"
She said to herself


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 2, 2019)

Nikolai comes out of the restroom in just my fatigue pants with a towel around the back of my neck


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 2, 2019)

Belladonna hears footsteps coming down the hall and gets up to meet Nikolai 
"H-Hey Nik do you feel better? you were in there for awhile and were p-pretty quite"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 2, 2019)

"ah I feel Fantastic" he says sitting down at the table with a warm smile as he looks at her


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 2, 2019)

"Thats good and you smell less like a sewer!"
She lets out a small chuckle and a snort


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 2, 2019)

He chuckles a bit looking at her "heh thanks for letting me get cleaned up"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 2, 2019)

"you're welcome Nik now lets eat! I hope you like it its an old family recipe"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 2, 2019)

He nods with a smile as he goes to get some of the stew from the pot-


----------



## Foxex (May 5, 2019)

(Good as time as ever to join)

*17 days ago*

Narration/Setup (Ziph’s thoughts are technically not in English nor does she speak or read any earth language as of now): An abnormally bright comet enters in the very edges of the Earth’s solar system, shooting past Pluto in an instant. The light it’s giving off was primarily white with occasional bursts of light pastel blues and violets, in its nucleus a diamond-like ovoid cocoon harboring a peculiar cosmic traveler speeds towards earth nearly at the speed of light (296,802 km per second (~184.42 miles per second))

As Ziph entered the Earth’s solar system, her instincts stirred her intellectual mind out of its deep stasis. She was nowhere even close to her intended destination, nor was it time for her to feed, why did her instincts reawaken her.

Then she felt it, the familiar energies of life, and it was close, but something was wrong. The amount of life she detected was too low to be a civilization, but higher and more advanced than a planet that did not have a dominant species.

Immediately after having those thoughts Ziph knew why, _must have been a planet ravaged by war. The dominant species must have failed at unification… pity… such a species are destined to fail. But the abundance of life there warrants an investigation. I would assume these lifeforms reside on the 4th planet from the sun… most likely, I sense an overabundance of water there. If the investigation turns up nothing of note at least with the plentiful oceanic life present, I can eat till my heart’s content…._

Ziph slips back into light stasis once more, slightly adjusting her course, letting her instincts chart her course. It will be about 17 and a half days until she will arrive.

...
...
...

*Present Time*
Narration:

As the group sat and enjoyed the food along with each other’s company. A light brighter than even the sun suddenly lit the sky, every window, crack, and hole of the house was flooded with pure white light stronger than the sun.

An loud aerial hissing noise soon followed as the light rapidly faded away. A few seconds later… *BOOM!*

An extremely powerful shock-wave shook the entire house to its foundations shattering the remains of whatever the windows it had left and breaking several boards off. The light had faded off into the North as well as the origin point of the sound.
*
*


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 5, 2019)

Nikolai got shaken up a bit as he falls back out of his chair as he gets up brushing himself off, he turns and looks to Belladonna before looking out the window "what the hell was that"


----------



## Foxex (May 5, 2019)

Ziph emerges from her ovoid shaped cocoon as it begins to disintegrate into a fine white sparkling dust. She unfurls herself and sits up, slowly unwrapping her fluffy tail from around her. She patted her tail a few time and stood up.

A faint breeze began to blow and she takes a deep breath. The smells of the area fill her, smoldering vegetation and sand, blood, water, several burning fires, numerous animals in varying distances (none that she is deeming a threat), the cooking of an intelligent life-form in the near distance, artificial scents that she assumes to be some kind of cleanser or odor masker, metal, iron, leather, and the scent of intelligent lifeforms that could be a possible threat.

Ziph quickly analyzes these smells and decides to put herself into a high alert state. She can feel that this plant is heavily radiated with powerful radiation that somewhat resembles the power of an extremely weak sun. She surveys the creator that was the result of her landing and sees destroyed or burning trees all around the perimeter and concludes that she is in a dense forest.

_Not my ideal landing spot but with this much vegetation around some kind type of body of water should be near…._ She thought while sighing. Her right ear suddenly twitches and rotates involuntarily towards an extremely faint noise, a twig snapped. Normally inaudible for the distance but Ziph hears it clear as day. She turns her head slightly as her large ears began to tune in for more artificial noises. She is not disappointed.

Ziph senses the presence of nearby sapient life, quite a few of them in fact. Their intentions seems to be a mixture of cautious curiosity, slight hostility, and fear. That is enough reason for her to keep her guard up. She hears whispers that don’t mean anything to her, metallic clicking and sliding noises. She assumes that to be some kind of weapon they are carrying.

She suddenly turns her head at the sound of several clear footsteps. A bipedal humanoid stood on the edge of the crater. It was holding what looked like a long metallic tubes stacked on each other. It smelled of fear, and she sensed that it was losing its health to radiation poisoning.

Ziph is no stranger to weapons, seeing countless other species and their weapons, this one seems rather primitive in comparison, and then again, this planet hasn’t even managed to harness the power of their own sun properly. Ziph primed her abilities causing the markings on her sides, back, arms, legs, tail, head, and ears to emit their brilliant pastel blues, violets, reds, and oranges. She shines brilliantly in the darkening evening.

Small diamond-like spikes begins to poke out through the fur on her forearms and larger ones near and around the end of her tail. They blend neatly with the rest of her slightly off white fur, only reflecting in the light of the markings on her body occasionally.

The creature shouts something unintelligible to her, she merely swishes and flicks her long tail around like an annoyed feline.

_I wonder if it will attack…._

As soon as she had finished the thought a loud bang that cause Ziph’s ears to twitch broke the silence….


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 5, 2019)

As windows and family photo shatter Belladonna get under the table and does what possums do best, Scream, once its all over she pops her head out 
"I-I-I-I don't kn-know nothing like that has hap- happened before"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Nikolai looked at Belladonna then towards the window "well there is only one way to find out and that's to venture out there and see"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

Belladonna got out from under the table clearly a little embarrassed
"Y-Yeah lets g-go see maybe it was a meteor"
She grabs her bag and lantern


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

He nodded heading to his room to get dressed and ready in case a fight arose


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

One Nikolai is ready Belladonna leads the way and head towards the sound and start to see singed and burnt trees
"What the hell? how did this happen?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

He looked around feeling the bark "still warm, whatever landed it was here but landed elsewhere"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

"what could've done this?"
And that when Belladonna hears the bang
"W-What the hell!? How are there people this deep into the woods?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Nikolai looks in the direction of the bang "hmm i'm not sure but we'd best push on"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

"you're right"
The two keep going passing by more burnt trees along the way
"Holy shit"
as you get closer you see a group of people surrounding a large creator


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

"oh shit" he whispers as he ducks with Belladonna "we can't alert them to our presence as we don't know if they are bandits"


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

"th-then what should we do Nik? should i use one of my bombs?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

"we have no idea if their bandits but we are outnumbered, so that bomb is our best bet" he says looking at her


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

"Ok you got it! but you might wanna look away once its lit"
she hand you a gas mask then She lights a bomb and gives it a toss then looks away 
it lands right in the middle of the group once it goes off theres a bright light and smoke fill the area causing the group to begin couching violently


----------



## Foxex (May 6, 2019)

Ziph reacted to the noise, it had startled her enough that her instincts took over before she could analyze things further

With a quick flick of her tail a near invisible spike shot out, the projectile was nearly invisible, only slightly catching the light as it exited her body

The spike impaled the creature that fired the metallic projectile at Ziph. The weapon it held had shattered when the spike passed through it. The creature stepped back a few feet unsure of what had happened, the large diamond-like spike had passed exactly half way though its chest. Before it could do anything else the spike was suddenly engulfed in a black sphere that seemed to absorb light, the sphere vanished as quick as at had appeared, less than a second. There was a loud pop like an air balloon exploding.

The creature's torso and head were gone, all that remained were remnants of its arms and parts of its legs, from half way down its thigh. Anything inside the sphere had apparently disappeared without a trace including the air.

The creature's surrounding the creator began to open fire with their weapons at Ziph. She immediately crouches low and angles herself so the least amount of projectiles would hit her, she rapidly changes and adjusts her position. performing an amazing spectacle of acrobatics that would make any gymnast jealous.

As Ziph performs her acrobatic feat she was shooting out the Diamond-like spikes out of her tail and arms seamlessly along with her motions. Letting her instincts take control of her movements while her mind works in the background calculating every move and trajectory allowing for optimal combat potency.

The smoke caused enough of a distraction and chaos among her attackers that picking them off was as simple as target practice.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 6, 2019)

Belladonna waited for the smoke to clear and once it did she couldn't believe her eye blood and bodies everywhere and standing among them a strange creature 
she lowered her voice and turned to Nik
"wh-what is that? wha-what d-do we do?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 7, 2019)

"i have no idea who or what that is" he whispered back using the gas mask still as he looks over the hill at the creature


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 7, 2019)

"do-do we run? i mean look what it did!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 7, 2019)

"maybe we can show her that we aren't hostile"


----------



## Foxex (May 7, 2019)

Ziph's ears turned to the sounds of whispering and turned to face the two remaining creatures. She senses no hostilities, but instead fear and curiosity and her marking on her body begins to dim as the diamond-like spikes retracts back into her body.\

Her intellectual mind takes back control. _Hmm... I wonder how the creatures of this planet signal peace, not no threat. Perhaps I approach them in a non-threatening way? The children of other species usually seems to respond positively when I'm quadrupedal, I guess I'll try that.
_
With a flash of light, Ziph's bipedal form was no more. in her place stood a four legged animal that still carried similar traits, but is now on all fours and about the size of a very large dog. Without taking her tail into account she stands about 3 feet long and proportionally as tall, her tail tail remaining about twice her body length.

Ziph lets out a cry that sounded something like a loud racquetball chirp or bloop. The sound echoed loudly in the area. Ziph begins a steady  trot towards the two life forms, her tail swaying slightly as she does so.

Though Ziph senses no threat she is still slightly cautious.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 7, 2019)

Belladonna sees the creature coming transform and start walking walking toward her and the group she rises her arms fearfully 
"n-n-n-nice fl-fluffy pl-p-please don't hurt us!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 7, 2019)

Nikolai stood up seeing she was signaling that she posed no threat and cautiously approached her


----------



## Foxex (May 7, 2019)

As they got closer to each other, Ziph transformed back into her humanoid form inspecting the two creatures closer

_They appear to be different species, but share a kind of allegiance, I guess it's a necessity given the current state of their planet and civilization....
_
Ziph sniffed the air once more all the smells around were still present with a massive increase in blood. She looks at the larger of the two. _ Based on smell, posture, and muscle mass distribution_ _I assume this one is male. And probably the more dominant of the two, as he is approaching me while the other is more fearful than ever.
_
Ziph reached out slowly but carefully towards the male's head with her right paw, smiling slightly.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 8, 2019)

He watched her carefully as he held out his, carefully taking her paw in his as he shakes her paw gently "well it's good to see that you know we aren't hostile" he says to ziph as he looks at her


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 8, 2019)

Belladonna lets out a sigh of relief 
"oh thank the Gods"
She gets up and walks over slowly also holding out her paw


----------



## Foxex (May 9, 2019)

Ziph looks at Nikolai slightly confused.
_I guess this is how they show that they friendly..._
Ziph ponders for a moment then makes a gesture pointing at her throat then her mouth. She pauses for a moment then gestures at her hand, pats her head with it, then points at Nikolai's head.
_This feels moronic but I guess communicating by gestures is probably the easiest.... _she thought, glancing at Belladonna then back at Nikolai


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 9, 2019)

Belladonna is a bit stunned and doesnt know what to say for a bit she leans towards Nik
"I-I-Is she trying to say shes hungry or wants head pats ooooor...?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 26, 2019)

(This thing is still running? Wow! Well, could anyone help recap everything for me? I wanna get back into this!)


----------

